# Sad Thanksgiving.....



## jujube (Nov 24, 2020)

My sweet little mother has passed away.

We were able to keep her at home and with Hospice's care, she died in our arms in her own house as she wished.

It's been a rough four months, but it's good to know she's at peace.  Her last two days were harrowing.

I'll have to stay here a while more to get everything settled, dissolve the trust, and whatever needs to be done.  The house needs to be cleared out and put up for sale but we've decided to put that off til January. We all need a rest and to mourn.


----------



## Wren (Nov 24, 2020)

Thinking of you jujube, and sending condolences to you and your family at this sad, sad time


----------



## Linda (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jujube.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 24, 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Nov 24, 2020)

A mother lives within our hearts forever.... I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2020)

Jujube, my deepest condolences on the loss of your mother. By being there for her, you gave her the greatest gift possible.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 24, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss, Jujube.


----------



## Jules (Nov 24, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.  Take care of yourself now.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 25, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 25, 2020)

My sincere condolences to you and your family, Jujube.


----------



## Devi (Nov 25, 2020)

My deeply-felt condolences to you and yours. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2020)

_*The family chain is broken*
*and nothing seems the same,
but as God calls us one bye one*
*the chain will link again.*_


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2020)

You did a wonderful thing in keeping your mom at home where she wanted to be   (((@jujube)))


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 25, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, please accept my condolences. Yes, keeping your Mom at home was a beautiful thing you did.
Take Care.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2020)

Bless you for all the care and attention you gave your mother. She was fortunate to have that.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm sorry. I hope you will have help and support for all you have ahead of you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm so sorry @jujube . My thoughts are with you. My mom died at home also and if there is one thing that brings me comfort even to this day is that she passed away at home which is what she wanted.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh, So sorry!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 25, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, may your mother rest in peace knowing she was loved.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh so sorry Jujube. I'm sorry she had to suffer so much the last 2 days and you too... now she's at peace, and hopefully you will be too..


----------



## twinkles (Nov 25, 2020)

i am so sorry jujube--may she rest in peace


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh Jujube I'm so sorry!


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 25, 2020)

So sorry, Jujube, but also glad that your mom died the way she wished, and you provided that for her. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks so much, my friends, for all the kind words.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh Jujube so sorry to read this! May God comfort you and your family and may your mother Rest in Paradise.


----------

